# the man in person.



## TechDave (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi my name is Dave! I am currently assistant 'head' technician at my current school. I do both lighting and sound and just teched an xmas concert and i am doing a lot of work this year especially. 

Well we make it happen! 

So say we all!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Dave. Let me guess, Battlestar fan? You are in good company.


----------

